# 40K vehicles, on a base?



## Will_SCO (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Firstly, sorry if this is the wrong place, I wasn't sure where else it would fit.

I'm just getting back into the GW Universe after about 10-15 years, wow, the mini's have really come a long way!

I was just wondering, does anyone put tanks on bases? If so, do you have any examples?

I used to, 'back in the day', just using some thick plasticard. A look around ebay shows there are a lot of viable alternatives that could be used for this.

Not seen much in the way of pictures, and I know many people don't like to, but heck, I think it helps to keep them in with the feel of the army.

(and this time round it will likely be more interesting than sand painted goblin green with a sunburst yellow highlight!).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some vehicles have bases, such as bikes,walkers and flyers, though the general rule is that models are mounted on the bases included in the kit, so if your kit has no base you dont need to add one, you may also find that some models would be difficult to manoeuvre if they have been based.


----------



## Will_SCO (Sep 21, 2011)

I was meaning about basing the mini's that don't have bases with them (the likes of Rhinos etc).

As said, I know it's a non-standard. Was just curious if anyone did it


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

I've seen people do it, and as long as its not much larger than the vehicle it has no in game negative effect, neither does it gain you a benefit which I have seen people time and time again moan that it does, but everything is measure from hull, so...*shrugs*

some people like a more coherent look, and if the infantry are based it can look nice for the tank to be the same, gives a them a tiny bit of height as well so the scale looks better


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I recommend Cork you can get it in round "coaster" shapes to fit and it looks really good.

Girlpainting on you-tube did them for her Wings of Fury Space Marine Army which can be found here;


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> I recommend Cork you can get it in round "coaster" shapes to fit and it looks really good.
> 
> Girlpainting on you-tube did them for her Wings of Fury Space Marine Army which can be found here;
> 
> Wings of Fury Army overview - YouTube


I love Girlpainting's voice. And the vehicles on bases look surprisingly cool.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Incidentally, if you magnetize the base on, you can then detach it to represent an area of "ruin" when your vehicle blows up.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My guard "chimeras" are based (the base is the 'footprint' of a standard chimera) as they are a little narrower than the "official" one.

My "scout sentinels" for my guard, likewise.
This is because they are not walkers, but small Fast Attack Vehicles (GW models are required to be glued to the bases they are supplied with. They are NON-GW models, and are based appropriately so as to approximate the same area as a sentinel).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

When I had Ork Skorcha Trakks in my old Army they were based.

This was a necessity rather than a choice due to the 'trailer' only having a small area to attach to the Trakk and not being strong enough to stay attached with out a base.

It spawned a few discussions when people tried to claim successful charges against the base rather than the vehicle which can be annoying.

Apart from that and the size of the base affecting placement and movement if it's too large there's no reason not to and can add to the look of the army if done well.


----------

